# Ipod install in 99 Altima



## casualfc (Nov 19, 2004)

I have an Altima, 99. I just got an Ipod and I'd like to find an easy way to integrate it. I have the factory stereo and I'd like to keep it. I was wondering if there's extra RCA jacks in the back which I could hook into. As of now it looks like I'll be using an FM transmitter, so any recommendations on those would also be great. Thanks.


----------



## ultimatuc (May 1, 2004)

with the factory head unit your only option is the fm transmitter. alpine just came out w/ head units that control the Ipod. check em out.


----------

